# Don't even own a smoker yet!



## david u (Nov 4, 2007)

This should qualify me as noobie primo! Have contacted Lang to see what 60" mobile shippiong cost to DFW,TX area. Looked at Horizon in OK..very pricey as is Brinkmann brand. Am I missing something? Want to do some minor tail gate stuff & cook outs at our acreage north of St Jo,TX.. Any thoughts as to the brand of smoker will be appreciated. Will study  Jeff's 5 day tutorial & hopefully have a smoker sometime soon..du


----------



## glued2it (Nov 4, 2007)

Welcome to SMF! You should have all your research up to par by the time you get a smoker!


----------



## moltenone (Nov 4, 2007)

welcome du with some research here on SMF you should be able to make an informed decision as to a choice of smokers,there is a wealth of info here.
good luck

Mark


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 4, 2007)

Wecome to the SMF. Your research should pay off in the long run. Enjoy reading around, much to learn and stuff to stir your creative mind.


----------



## chris_harper (Nov 4, 2007)

welcome to smf, from another texan.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Nov 4, 2007)

welcome to smf from a displaced texan. let us know what you get & we love the Qview.


----------



## triple b (Nov 4, 2007)

Welcome to SMF from a neighbour way to the north in Canada!
Glad you found us.
You should be able to find the info you're looking for in here somewhere.

Just a thought though,how many people are going to feed at your "minor tail gate stuff and cook outs"?
A 60" Lang seems a little big to me.( just my 2cents worth)
Anyway look around first before you buy and think about quantities you'll be smokin'!
Good luck and have fun!


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Nov 4, 2007)

Welcome to SMF, DU! I can't help you much on the choice of smoker cuz I'm pretty new to smoking myself. But there are lots of folks here who know about smokers and smoking from beginning to end, so don't hesitate to ask whatever questions you have. Glad to have you with us.


----------



## jmedic25 (Nov 4, 2007)

Welcome, 

You have come to the right place to learn about the art of smoking.  These dedicated men and women are the best on the planet.  A lang 60 is a good cooker.  Maybe a little much for your first one.  How bout you get somthing used or a cheaper offset.  You can mod it up and make some great q.  Then get a bigger rig later.  Gook luck welcome again


----------



## Dutch (Nov 4, 2007)

Well since you're looking at a Lang, I'm thinking that you are contemplating using charcoal or charcoal and wood.

You may want to look at a Char-griller with the side fire box (SFB). You can pick them both up at Lowes for around $150 bucks. With some minor modifications it will do you a serviceable job 'til you get your Lang.

If you go to Lowes, they carry the Chargriller Super Pro-adding the SFB you'll have the Smokin' Pro. If you go to the Char-griller web site you'll find larger and smaller Char-grillers to suit your needs. The largest is the Outlaw with 1000 square inches of surface area. The Pro model has 850 sq. in.and they go down in size from there. The SFB will fit any of the Char-griller units.  The SFB will also double as a small grill.


www.char-griller.com


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 4, 2007)

I'd of thought you could get a good smoker anywhere in Texas! Guess we all have t work to fnd them! Good luck!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Nov 4, 2007)

lots of good smokers in texas- pm me for links if ya like. but just starting out(i'm assuming yer new to this art)go smaller & learn your art of cooking & temp/heat control before you spend thousands on a big rig. most cowboys don't start off  riding godzilla. a chargriller or brinkman snp is plenty big enough for tailgating and a lot easier on gas mileage.- just my 2 senseless worth.


----------



## richtee (Nov 4, 2007)

Welcome to SMF!  Man  a LANG? That's a serious unit there. Well, I guess if your parties are around 30 or better... I gotta offer the same advice as a couple others... save your cash and invest that in MEAT for a smaller, more cost effective unit! NOW yer cookin'!


----------



## squeezy (Nov 4, 2007)

Welcome to SMF!

For the most part I agree with everyone about learning on smaller units ... but I know some folks get a notion on a large scale and see no problems that can't be overcome and dive in with both feet!

Just be sure what it is you want/need before spending.

Good luck!


----------



## walking dude (Nov 4, 2007)

also..........like what they said........start off small.......learn to smoke, then smoke to learn..........PLUS you have smoking joes(?) is that correct......just north of you in OK.


d88de


----------



## goat (Nov 4, 2007)

Lifetyme makes a pretty good smoker here in Uvalde.  I think they come in various sizes and price ranges.  Here is one dealers web site  http://www.trampolinesales.com/bbqsmokers.shtml  Lots of info here.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Nov 4, 2007)

we have no clue to your experience....i got 2 wally world cheap offsets & spent my bucks on a catering trailer for business....i've been cooking for years but i can't tow both... if ya know what yer doing or even not- go for the lang- go big & get to know yer pit- cause you will have it for a while(it's sturdy)why play on a japanese strat copy when ya can get a les paul & do it right- best of luck.- we want pics.if ya ever need or want help on this site- just ask. personally, i'd love a lang 84- i just can't do it w/out 2 trucks w/ my set up.talk to bbqbud or tonto or bubba for tips- they got it down & the real rig.


----------



## minn.bill (Nov 4, 2007)

love my smoke vault.


----------



## squeezy (Nov 4, 2007)

Me too! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









  ... mine that is ... I'm sure yours is very nice also!


----------



## gramason (Nov 5, 2007)

Welcome aboard the SMF.


----------



## smokeys my pet (Nov 5, 2007)

Welcome and ditto what Dutch said hope you enjoy as I have  A LOT.


----------



## smokin for life (Nov 5, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF, hope you can just find what you feel comfortable using. Personaly when I lived in TX. I never seen anyone BUY a smoker. Heck they just fired up the welder and pulled over the torch, the next thing you know your smelling mesquite. LOL. Just kidding, good luck with finding your smoker.


----------



## promise'cajunbiker (Nov 5, 2007)

either that or homemade. i couldn't bring myself to spend the money on one either. around here a decent smokin joe is 400 and i have 6 in my trailer w/ twice the usable cooking area. good luck


----------



## david u (Nov 6, 2007)

OK!OK! Believe it or not it was my wife's idea to get the 60"Lang. I think starting small is a good idea, but which smoker? Academy Sports is selling thesehttp://http://www.smokingmeatforums....ote=1&p=110907 here in Texas. Oklahoma Joes sold out to New Braunfels who sold out to Brinkmann. There is also this outfit in Houstonhttp://http://www.bbqpits.com/backya...uxe_smoker.htm but they are twice as much.. Is the difference of 3/16"vs 1/4" thick material a really big deal? Does anyone have any experience with the ones shown in the links? i just don't want to find out after the fact that I bought a crappy smoker, so  I'd appreciate you all with experience helping me out on the selection.. heck maybe they are all good, I just know..du


----------



## walking dude (Nov 6, 2007)

david........i don't have one of those monsters................YET.........but from what i have read here..........1/4" rocks............now if a lil ol 1/16th of a inch makes abunch of difference......i have no clue.......but man.....do i wish i was in YOUR shoes...........hehehe

good luck on the journey.........and when you get it.....don't forget BUNCHES of pictures.......  Q-View


d88de


----------



## goat (Nov 6, 2007)

I will promise you that there is a huge difference in 3/16 and 1/4 inch pipe.  I have built a number of pits in the last several years and the last 4 have all been out of 1/4 inch.  You will appreciate it on a cold, wind blown, drizzling day.


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 6, 2007)

First off, welcome to the SMF! You came to the right place for sure!

I too have been lusting after a Lang... but decided to start out a "tad" smaller and more cost effective. I have the Char-Griller Smokin' Pro and totally love it. Yeah, it isn't a Lang, but it sure does the job nicely. I've modified it to make it a real steady workhorse... it pumps out some great Q and it didn't break the bank.

But, there is a Lang in the not to distant future...


----------

